# generac vs briggs & stratton



## arubalou

hello all, i am new to the forum and this is my first post. hurricane convinced me to get a emergency generator. after much reading and going between briggs and stratton and generac i got the briggs % stratton 30470 and used it for about 40 hours after hurricane sandy. 

generac seems to be the "flavor of the day" in lowes, home depot etc. my reasons for not going with generac is that it is a proprietary motor and that could involve service issues down the road. any repair shop can fix a briggs engine.

just wondering if i made the correct choice and would like some feedback.

thank you


----------



## rhenning

For what its worth Generac is owned by Briggs. I think it is like Chevy and GMC trucks where only the hubcaps are different. I think comparable models of those generators are the same. Roger


----------



## Romore

Briggs bought Generac portable generator and power washer divisions a few years back, when the hands off agreement ran out Generac went back to producing them. You are right about the Generac products, parts and service seem to be very scarce.


----------



## a73elkyss

arubalou said:


> ...... any repair shop can fix a briggs engine.
> 
> just wondering if i made the correct choice and would like some feedback.
> 
> thank you


Hello arubalou. That was one of the main deciding factors for me... service repair locations. I did a quick search around my area and I can go to many shops to repair and do warranty work on my Briggs, not so much on the Generac.

Here is my quick review and some pic's of mine: B&S 7K Elite model 30470


----------



## arubalou

hi a73elkyss,

service locations...you got the right idea. last year after hurricane sandy my 30470 really helped out.


----------



## a73elkyss

arubalou said:


> service locations...you got the right idea. last year after hurricane sandy my 30470 really helped out.


Great minds think alike with the 30470. I just need to build some type of weather protection for it, so I can safely run during fowl weather. And maybe to keep the noise down. As you know they are a little loud.

The main thing I'd recommend is to follow the owners manual recommendations for changing the oil. I am kinda OCD'ish and change it early and use Castrol Edge synthetic oil.


----------



## 89yt12

Please try this for your enclosure, Im to busy with other things to ever do mine
http://www.powerequipmentforum.com/forum/9-generator-forum/76-good-cheap-way-quite-your-gen-set.html


----------



## arubalou

a73elkyss said:


> Great minds think alike with the 30470. I just need to build some type of weather protection for it, so I can safely run during fowl weather. And maybe to keep the noise down. As you know they are a little loud.
> 
> The main thing I'd recommend is to follow the owners manual recommendations for changing the oil. I am kinda OCD'ish and change it early and use Castrol Edge synthetic oil.


actually before sandy hit i did hammer together some 2 x 4's forming a frame and laid a large pc of plywood over the top BUT a large tree limb smashed it! lol!! i ended up running the 30470 in the front part of my garage (detached) with the 10 gauge cables running into my house. it worked out well but i still want to make a decent enclosure.


----------



## a73elkyss

89yt12 said:


> Please try this for your enclosure, Im to busy with other things to ever do mine
> http://www.powerequipmentforum.com/forum/9-generator-forum/76-good-cheap-way-quite-your-gen-set.html


Excellent idea. I've been toying around with different ideas. Your idea sounds like a quick solution.

I am planning on building a shed from Royal Outdoor Products "Winchester" storage building panels that I got off craigslist for no charge. The shed was hit by a tree and the owner just wanted the remaining panels removed. Most parts just need a good power washing to be acceptable. The size is right and the color matches the house and deck. I have some metal panels that have exhaust holes in it for the rear of the shed, so it will vent and not melt the plastic.

I don't have the front doors, they were destroyed. I was hoping to work on it for the spring of '12..... LOL now maybe this spring???

There is a picture of the shed before it was knocked down in the storm at bottom of my review page


----------



## 89yt12

If you do my idea would you please post up on my thred pics of the build or PM me and E-mail them to me. I would love to use them on here and on our sister sites!!!

BTW have you checked out our sister sites they are great and addictive 

www.mytractorforum.com

www.mylawnmowerforum.com


----------

